

My brother passed away at the age of 23 because of a design choice - jbenz
https://the-pastry-box-project.net/kevin-miller/2014-february-24

======
lutusp
> he knew that gaming carried with it a risk; but that risk was _exasperated_
> [sic] by someone wanting a strobe effect here or a flashing explosion there.

No, not exasperated, but extended or increased.

~~~
timdiggerm
exacerbated, perhaps?

~~~
lutusp
That's the word I was searching for. :)

------
dcaunt
Perhaps an interesting discussion is whether games should provide options to
disable features that might be dangerous.

~~~
erid
Absolutely, giving users an option to reduce effects or at least bright
blinking lights would be a good idea. In the context of games I guess they
don't think of blind or even color blind people, but taking into account
epileptics may save some lives.

~~~
agersant
More and more games feature color blind modes. I know some of the most played
games of the moment have it: League of Legends, Battlefield 4, Call of Duty:
Ghosts.

~~~
erid
That's good to know, I went ahead to mention color blind out of an assumption
though (even though I know even some web sites have them in mind), I haven't
read anything about an option for epileptics, I wonder how that would work
because making a game safe for epileptics is not only more work but if for
some reason someone dies playing your game then you would be to blame, maybe
that's because it's not done by big companies?

~~~
dcaunt
I think they would still include standard disclaimers, just add the options
and leave the risk with the gamer.

~~~
mmastrac
I think there's something to be said for personal responsibility here. Games
are known to have bright flashing lights. If you are epileptic, don't play
games unless they are specifically designed to be epilepsy-safe (or have
someone nearby to help).

------
ExxKA
A misleading headline if there ever was one.

How has this tragic death got anything to do with how to design websites for
ppl with visual disabilities?

~~~
nobodysfool
Yeah, he kind of glosses over the most important personal issue here.

[http://trace.wisc.edu/peat/](http://trace.wisc.edu/peat/)

That's a tool you can use which can analyze whether your website could
potentially induce epilepsy. If it could, you can either redesign or simply
display a warning.

However I found it interesting that there are some people who induce it on
themselves by simply waving their fingers in front of their eyes... I don't
think a game would have been to blame for someone's death.

